# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Projecto Script Java: Nomes Científicos para Nomes Comuns

## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Uma vez que a maioria das lojas habitualmente publica as novidades de chegadas de vivos com os nomes científicos e tendo em conta que alguns iniciantes em reefs como eu ainda estamos pouco familiarizados com os nomes, estou a pensar em desenvolver um script open-source em Java para fazer a "tradução" dos nomes científicos de uma lista em modo texto para uma página html com matchs dos respectivos nomes comuns em português, fotografia exemplo e, numa segunda fase, os valores aproximados [min e max] esperados de venda ao público dessas espécies em euros.

Em princípio serão disponibilizadas duas versões: uma versão aplicação Java para windows (ficheiro .jar) com interface gráfica, uma caixa de entrada de texto para a lista e com a geração de uma listagem respectiva; e outra versão, que será inserida num endereço web, com o mesmo código-fonte, que permitirá praticamente a mesma funcionalidade mas num ambiente web e portanto disponível em qualquer lugar com acesso à net.

E por agora é isto, se correr tudo bem possivelmente ainda durante esta semana serão lançados uns protótipos do projecto.

 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Reparei que existe um script inglês com basicamente as funcionalidades... http://www.fishbase.com/tools/upload...TOKEN=52355571

se bem que faltam as fotos e um matching mais probabilístico (tipo 70% semelhante a A; 40% semelhante a B; ...)

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Primeiro teste

Entrada:



> Chelmon rostratus, M
> Centropyge bispinosa, M
> Amphiprion clarkii, rouge,
> Labroides dimidiatus, M
> Zebrasoma scopas, M
> Amphiprion ocellaris, M
> Salarias fasciatus, M
> Cryptocentrus cinctus, M
> Amblyeleotris wheeleri, M
> ...


Saída:



> Chelmon rostratus --> *Borboleta-bicuda*
> 
> 
> Centropyge bispinosa --> *Coral Beauty Angelfish*
> 
> 
> Amphiprion clarkii --> *Yellowtail clownfish*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Sugestões?

À partida irei dar prioridade às fotos e tópicos de perfis das espécies existentes no reefforum. Mas uma vez que nem todas as espécies estão inseridas, que sites alternativos recomendariam para usar como base para utilização de fotos e perfis de espécies?

Actualmente, a versão 0.01, está a gerar um texto resultado de tradução com o nome científico (original da listagem) e associação ao nome comum, uma fotografia, e um link para página de perfil também associado à fotografia, com a formatação de tags utilizada neste fórum (bold, img, url, etc.), pois o objectivo será principalmente pegar nas listagens colocadas por lojas ou vendedores, contendo apenas nomes científicos e gerar uma versão mais pormenorizada com a informação acima referida.

Coloquei de início cerca de uma dúzia de espécies para testar. Agora precisava de uma lista mais completa das espécies mais comuns disponíveis nas nossas lojas. Será que alguém terá à mão uma lista jeitosa para o efeito? Tipo aquelas disponibilizadas pelos fornecedores, etc.

Qualquer outra sugestão, estão à vontade...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novo teste...

Entrada:



> Lysmata amboinensis
> Lysmata debelius
> Stenopus hispidus


Saída:



> Lysmata amboinensis --> *Camarão Limpador, Peppermint shrimp, Scarlet cleaner*
> 
> 
> Lysmata debelius --> *Blood Shrimp, Scarlet Cleaner Shrimp*
> 
> 
> Stenopus hispidus --> *Camarão limpador*

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Encontrei estas páginas com listas de nomes...

List of marine species
http://www.environment.gov.au/coasts...cies-list.html

List of marine aquarium fish species
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...m_fish_species

Marine Life Taxonomy, Profile & Database Web Resources
http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/tax..._Resources.htm

Parecem bastante completas  :SbOk:

----------


## Filipa Melo

Olá! Parabens pela iniciativa, que será certamente muito útil a todos os "novatos" e não só!
Se precisares de ajuda diz alguma coisa!

----------


## Luis Delgado

olá Artur:

Parabéns pela tua ideia que é excelente!!!

Neste sentido, estou-me a lembrar daquela funcionalidade de dicionário automático em que é possível clicar numa palavra, como por exemplo, sump, para obter o seu significado.

Talvez conseguisses, com os teus conhecimentos de programação, ajudar a desenvolver uma ferramenta para integrar com a plataforma do RF, de modo a que os nomes científicos de todos os seres vivos fossem reconhecidos automaticamente de modo a criar um link de cada nome científico para uma ficha técnica do animal em causa, aliás já estão muitas desenvolvidas e carregadas aqui.

Assim, os lojistas não tinham de fazer mais nada do que fazem e nós ficávamos todos a ganhar com isso. Além do mais isso seria válido e operacional para qualquer post que fizéssemos no RF.

Teria de ser algo a ser articulado com o Juca e a equipa do RF.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno R Santos

JAVA não digo, mas o que precisares de PHP com bases de dados é só apitares.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> Sugestões?
> 
> ...À partida irei dar prioridade às fotos e tópicos de perfis das espécies existentes no reefforum. Mas uma vez que nem todas as espécies estão inseridas, que sites alternativos recomendariam para usar como base para utilização de fotos e perfis de espécies?




Viva Artur  :Olá:  

Primeiramente parabéns pela inicitiva.  :Palmas:  

Sobre site altenativos, te indico o ipaq.org.br tem uma lista de animais e corais, ainda que muitas espécies lhe faltam.

Este é o tópico:  http://ipaq.org.br/modules.php?name=Aquarioes

Há também este do governo australiano: http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/coralsearch.php

Espero ter-lhe ajudado.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, em termos de dados para a base de nomes científicos e comuns, o projecto já está bem delineado.

Actualmente o que estou a fim de encontrar, será alguns sites de fotografias das espécies, em que o nome dos ficheiros de imagem corresponda ao nome científico e assim desta forma usar um processo mais eficiente para obtenção das fotos das espécies, prescindindo assim da necessidade de manter uma base de dados relacionando espécies com endereços de imagens. Sei por exemplo que a naturline.pt tem fotos das espécies em formato GIF e com nomes de ficheiros dessa forma. Haverá outros sites que conheçam que também se possam utlizar?

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Porque não usas as fotos da galeria do forum, identificação de espécies...?

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva Artur  :Olá:  

há quantas anda este projeto?

Abraços

Ricardo

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Devido a questões profissionais, nos últimos meses não tive grande oportunidade de desenvolver o projecto.

Entretanto hoje voltei à carga e resolvi apostar numa filosofia o mais simples e rápido possível. Coloquei de lado a ideia da base de dados, pois iria dar muito trabalho para criar e manter (actualizar).

Aproveitando as excelentes fotos de fichas de espécies da Naturline, que têm a grande vantagem, em termos de programação, de estarem nomeadas com os nomes científicos, passei à nova abordagem.

Em termos de programação resolvi não escolher à partida nenhuma linguagem em particular. Apercebi-me que na minha página pessoal no Googlepages, este serviço de alojamento permite usar HTML com JavaScript. Maravilha! Em cerca de duas a três horas de programação, concluí esta nova versão experimental.

Então aqui está online, em endereço ainda temporário, a página web do projecto, onde podemos colocar a lista das espécies e ver as fotos de um modo sequencial automático.

http://arty77.googlepages.com/fishnames

Por enquanto não me preocupei com bugs e pormenores. Está a funcionar desde que se coloque as espécies separadas por linhas e o nome tenha no máximo duas palavras (o mais comum nos nomes científicos). Proximamente corrigirei isto para não dar trabalho de edição.

----------

